# Previsão curto prazo (até 3 dias) - Março 2018



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mar 2018 às 00:05)

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Nowcasting Radares*
- IPMA dinâmico
- MeteoGalicia (Norte)
- AEMET (Espanha e regiões fronteiriças portuguesas)

*Nowcasting Satélite*
- Sat24 Ibéria
- Sat24 Madeira
- Eumetsat Realtime
- Eumetsat EUMETView (escolher RGB composites)
- NASA GOES East (p/ Açores, embora limitado, escolher North Hemisphere)

*Nowcasting Descargas eléctricas*
- IPMA DEA
- MeteoGalicia DEA (Norte)
- Blitzortung | Mapa dinâmico (Rede entusiastas)
- Euclid
- OPC Lightning Strike Density (Açores/Madeira/Atlântico)
- AEMET DEA (Canárias/Madeira)

*Nowcasting Análise*
- Análise Eumetrain (Satélite+parâmetros ECMWF, etc, apenas para as 0,6,12 e 18z
- Cartas superfície MetOffice
- Análise frontal IPMA (escolher ECMWF+Análise frontal)
- NOAA OPC Atlantic Analysis
- Cartas superfície IM BERLIN


*Modelos de alta resolução:*
- IPMA Arome Continente ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Portugal continental-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Madeira ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Madeira-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Açores ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Açores-Arome)
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~2km, até 36h
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~5km, até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Norte ~4km, até 96h
- CLIMAAT WRF Açores, 6/24km, até 72h
- CLIMAAT WRF Madeira, ~2/8km, até 72h

*Modelos de média resolução:*
- IPMA ALADIN Continente ~9km, até 48h (escolher Península ibérica-Aladin)
- Meteociel ARPEGE Ibéria ~9km, até 96h
- AEMET HIRLAM EuroAtlantico ~12km até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Ibéria ~12km, até 96h
- MetOffice Euro4 ~12km, até 48h

*Modelos globais, baixa resolução:*
- GFS: MeteoPT | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: MeteoPT| Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: MeteoPT| Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)

*Outputs especializados*
- Lightningwizard Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)
- Estofex Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)


*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mar 2018 às 00:21)

A tempestade Emma (“ciclone”) fará a sua maior aproximação ao território de Portugal Continental por volta das 06h00, altura em que estará centrada a oeste do litoral da Galiza, em deslocamento para nordeste em direcção ao Golfo da Biscaia. A pressão atmosférica estimada para o centro da tempestade será de 976 hPa; as isobáricas (linhas de pressão atmosférica) muito próximas umas das outras traduzem um elevado gradiente de pressão entre distâncias relativamente curtas, ou seja, por outras palavras teremos condições para a ocorrência de vento forte, com rajadas muito fortes, de sudoeste, não se descartando a ocorrência de fenómenos extremos de vento.
A corrente de sudoeste arrasta consigo muita humidade proveniente da longa trajectória que as massas de ar fazem sobre o Oceano Atlântico, favorecendo a ocorrência de precipitação em todo o território de Portugal Continental; a presença de ar muito frio em altitude agrava a instabilidade atmosférica, uma vez que favorece as correntes ascendentes de ar na troposfera, responsáveis pela formação de nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical (cumulonimbos) que originam aguaceiros pontualmente fortes, por vezes acompanhados de trovoadas e queda de granizo.
Ao longo da amanhã espera-se uma melhoria temporária do estado do tempo em Portugal Continental, de sul para norte; o vento rodará para oeste ou noroeste e esperar-se-á uma descida de temperatura, favorecendo a ocorrência de queda de neve a cotas mais baixas nas regiões do norte e centro.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Mar 2018 às 01:01)

Gerofil disse:


> A tempestade Emma (“ciclone”) fará a sua maior aproximação ao território de Portugal Continental por volta das 06h00, altura em que estará centrada a oeste do litoral da Galiza, em deslocamento para nordeste em direcção ao Golfo da Biscaia. A pressão atmosférica estimada para o centro da tempestade será de 976 hPa; as isobáricas (linhas de pressão atmosférica) muito próximas umas das outras traduzem um elevado gradiente de pressão entre distâncias relativamente curtas, ou seja, por outras palavras teremos condições para a ocorrência de vento forte, com rajadas muito fortes, de sudoeste, não se descartando a ocorrência de fenómenos extremos de vento.
> A corrente de sudoeste arrasta consigo muita humidade proveniente da longa trajectória que as massas de ar fazem sobre o Oceano Atlântico, favorecendo a ocorrência de precipitação em todo o território de Portugal Continental; a presença de ar muito frio em altitude agrava a instabilidade atmosférica, uma vez que favorece as correntes ascendentes de ar na troposfera, responsáveis pela formação de nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical (cumulonimbos) que originam aguaceiros pontualmente fortes, por vezes acompanhados de trovoadas e queda de granizo.
> Ao longo da amanhã espera-se uma melhoria temporária do estado do tempo em Portugal Continental, de sul para norte; o vento rodará para oeste ou noroeste e esperar-se-á uma descida de temperatura, favorecendo a ocorrência de queda de neve a cotas mais baixas nas regiões do norte e centro.



Não esquecer que todo esse fluxo de SO terá também por base bastante CAPE disponível no mar (uma das razões para as células serem mais violentas no litoral), algum windshear vertical (em especial no sul)  derivado das diferenças de velocidade entre o jet e vento nos níveis médios da atmosfera o que induz os updrafts, e sim as diferenças de temperatura entre os 500hPa e os níveis mais baixos vão originar também de algum modo forçamento vertical. Além disto a proximidade da EMMA, provocará também elevado forçamento vertical, devido à convergência associada.

CAPE/LI Disponível: 





Forçamento Vertical (nota: quanto mais negativo mais fortes são as correntes ascendentes):


----------



## rozzo (1 Mar 2018 às 23:44)

Nas próximas horas e durante a madrugada, continuará este padrão pós-frontal de W/NW, com alguns aguaceiros, e com um gradiente significativo nas cotas de neve, de Norte para Sul, uma vez que a bolsa de ar mais frio está localizada bem mais a Norte.
Será de esperar que neve nas terras altas, ou a cotas médias no terço Norte do país. As cotas até são favoráveis para nevar a altitudes relativamente baixas no interior Norte, mas naturalmente neste padrão pouca precipitação passa das serras pré-interior, sendo escassa a neve nas regiões onde estará mais frio.








Mas a partir do final da madrugada, com aproximação de nova perturbação, e com nova entrada de ar mais morno do quadrante Sul, as cotas irão rapidamente subir e a partir da tarde a neve deverá ficar essencialmente restrita às serras mais altas no Norte e Centro.







Mas...
Se o padrão de W/NW é mau para zonas como o extremo Nordeste (distrito de Bragança), essa viragem do vento no final da madrugada com a chegada de nova banda de precipitação, será nova oportunidade para quem sabe nevar alguma coisa interessante nessa zona do extremo Nordeste do país. Dificilmente a cotas tão baixas como no outro dia claro, mas p.ex. Bragança não me admiro se voltar a nevar pelo menos temporariamente ao final da madrugada ou manhã, antes de a chuva "ganhar".
O padrão clássico mais favorável a essas zonas, precipitação a entrar do quadrante Sul, com frio instalado.
É uma hipótese razoável, aguardemos...


----------



## Gerofil (4 Mar 2018 às 00:27)

IPMA

Progressão da superfície frontal fria, do litoral para o interior e de norte para sul; períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, por vezes intensos e acompanhados por rajadas de vento.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Mar 2018 às 00:49)

Há bastantes relampagos registados ao longo da costa norte e centro.
Na imagem de satélite com massas de ar, há boas formações junto da costa. Essas formações tem os topos bem arrefecidos.




Observa-se claramente o choque de massas de ar frio que vem de NO e temperado que vem de SO.
Este choque será o responsável pela formação de mais células ao longo desta 2ª feira.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mar 2018 às 07:45)

*Informação especial *
_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2018-03-07 21:01:00* e *2018-03-11 23:59:00*
*Assunto: Informação Especial - Depressão FELIX*
No seguimento dos critérios de emissão estabelecidos, o IPMA após emitir aviso laranja de rajada para a ilha da Madeira, nomeou FELIX a depressão que se localiza a norte do arquipélago dos Açores. 

Assim, prevê-se que a depressão FELIX, às 00 horas do dia 9 de março de 2018, se encontre centrada em 47N 24W, a norte do arquipélago dos Açores, com uma pressão atmosférica prevista no seu centro de 979 hPa. 

Esta depressão irá afetar mais diretamente Portugal, Espanha e a parte oeste de França, seguindo depois a sua trajetória na direção nordeste para as ilhas Britânicas. 

Espera-se que os efeitos mais significativos em Portugal sejam vento forte e agitação marítima forte. 

A influência desta depressão em Portugal será sentida nas zonas marítimas de responsabilidade nacional. 

Para mais detalhes para a navegação marítima consultar: 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/boletins/ 

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar: 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/ 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa
Fonte: IPMA


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Mar 2018 às 09:27)




----------



## Aspvl (8 Mar 2018 às 15:52)

Boa tarde 

Aqui fica a análise do ESTOFEX.






Storm Forecast
Valid: Fri 09 Mar 2018 06:00 to Sat 10 Mar 2018 06:00 UTC
Issued: Thu 08 Mar 2018 15:22
Forecaster: PISTOTNIK

A level 1 is issued for Portugal and W Spain mainly for excessive convective precipitation and to a lesser extent for tornadoes and severe convective wind gusts (the latter mostly to the N).

SYNOPSIS

Spring-time cyclonic conditions prevail over Europe. A low-pressure system moves from Denmark towards Belarus while it fills up. Another one, deepening, approaches the Bay of Biscay from the west. A broad, moderate zonal flow is present at their southern flank. Warm air advection increases over western, central and southern Europe ahead of the new Atlantic cyclone, and the flow backs to the southwest. The last remnants of continental polar air continue to recede into Scandinavia and northeastern Europe.
Despite the dynamic setup, the largely separated "ingredients" - steep lapse rates on the cyclonic side and rich low-level moisture on the anticyclonic side of the main frontal zone - will keep this forecast period rather quiet in terms of deep convection.

DISCUSSION

... Portugal, W Spain ...

Despite rather poor lapse rates, plentiful low-level moisture allows a few hundred J/kg of CAPE in the warm sector of the Atlantic cyclone. The deep southwesterly flow features enhanced vertical wind shear and storm-relative helicity (15-20 m/s and 100-300 m^2/s^2, respectively, across the lowest 3 km).
Strong onshore and upslope flow will cause heavy precipitation, possibly with peak values above 100 mm in the present forecast period and with embedded convection. From 15 UTC onwards, a short-wave trough swings in from the southwest and creates additional lift. It becomes increasingly likely that thunderstorms will become involved then. Kinematic conditions are good enough to allow organized storms, though their embedded nature may be somewhat hindering. While flooding is the main risk, any supercell that forms may produce a tornado in this environment of low cloud bases and strong low-level shear.
After 00 UTC, the cold front will enter Portugal and Galicia from the west. A convective line may form and may produce severe wind gusts (in conjunction with tight pressure gradients).

... W and central Poland ... 

Synoptic lift in the left exit of a mid-level jet streak and daytime heating may create a temporary window for ~100 J/kg of CAPE under strongly sheared, veering wind profiles at the southern flank of the filling cyclone. Shower activity may organize into multicells or a comma-like feature with a risk of a few severe wind gusts or an isolated tornado. It is questionable whether this convection will grow deep enough to produce lightning, and hence no level 1 is issued.


----------



## JTavares (8 Mar 2018 às 18:17)

Opiniões do evento do fim semana?  Algo de especial ou nem por isso? Pela discussão aqui não deve ser nada de outro mundo.


----------



## Snifa (8 Mar 2018 às 18:38)

JTavares disse:


> Opiniões do evento do fim semana?  Algo de especial ou nem por isso? Pela discussão aqui não deve ser nada de outro mundo.



Deverá ser um evento de chuva,vento forte, e agitação marítima semelhante a outros no passado, contudo convém ficar alerta e seguir os conselhos da protecção civil.

Por vezes, neste tipo de situações, surgem chuvas muito fortes e rajadas mais fortes que o modelado, nomeadamente à passagem das frentes e linhas de instabilidade, e há ainda a possibilidade de fenómenos mais extremos do tipo tornado. Não estou com isto a dizer que vão ocorrer, mas convém ficar de prevenção.

Uma coisa é o que os modelos estão a prever, outra é a realidade verificada na altura, cá estaremos para a relatar.


----------



## Orion (8 Mar 2018 às 21:51)

Ainda alguma incerteza nos contornos do Félix. O núcleo secundário no ECM aumentará a intensidade do vento no litoral centro e norte.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Mar 2018 às 22:44)




----------



## Gerofil (9 Mar 2018 às 01:25)

*PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL: Temporal a partir da noite de Sexta-feira para Sábado*






Carta Sinóptica de Superfície prevista para Sábado, 
10 de Março de 2018_00h00 (Fonte: MetOffice)

O estado do tempo estará hoje condicionado pelo cavamento de um centro de baixas pressões a noroeste da Península Ibérica (Tempestade baptizada de FELIX), que originará instabilidade atmosférica que afectará o território de Portugal Continental e dos arquipélagos dos Açores e da Madeira.
Assim, várias linhas de instabilidade girando em torno do núcleo depressionário atravessarão o território de Portugal Continental, *particularmente a partir da noite de Sexta-feira para Sábado*. As precipitações tornar-se-ão frequentes, podendo ser fortes e acompanhadas de trovoadas durante a passagem das linhas de instabilidade. O cavamento da depressão ao longo desta Sexta-feira irá reflectir-se também num aumento da intensidade do vento, que tornar-se-á moderado a forte, com rajadas muito fortes, do quadrante sudoeste, podendo originar fenómenos excepcionais de ventos extremos. No mar espera-se também uma forte ondulação.
*Esta instabilidade será particularmente sentida também na noite de Sábado para Domingo*, prevendo-se um desanuviamento do temporal a partir da tarde de Domingo, com o deslocamento para nordeste do centro de baixas pressões.


----------



## Tonton (9 Mar 2018 às 08:16)

Então, temos um Félix transformista para os alemães: é Yuliya para eles...


----------



## Orion (9 Mar 2018 às 10:47)

O sistema ainda está um bocado desorganizado. O cavamento, em teoria, já está a ocorrer mas um núcleo mais definido, pelo menos na perspetiva do ICON, só começará a surgir durante a próxima madrugada.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Mar 2018 às 10:57)

Orion disse:


> O sistema ainda está um bocado desorganizado. O cavamento, em teoria, já está a ocorrer mas um núcleo mais definido, pelo menos na perspetiva do ICON, só começará a surgir durante a próxima madrugada.



Portanto, vamos ter um agravamento significativo durante o final do dia de amanhã e a madrugada de Domingo. 
Interessante reparar que, a linha de instabilidade que está a passar pelo Continente, está bem carregada de humidade. Chove sem parar


----------



## Snifa (9 Mar 2018 às 11:08)

A depressão é bastante cavada, o núcleo baixou um pouco em latitude relativamente a saídas anteriores, atenção ao vento um pouco por todo o País, mas sobretudo quanto mais a Norte:


----------



## Orion (9 Mar 2018 às 11:10)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Portanto, vamos ter um agravamento significativo durante o final do dia de amanhã e a madrugada de Domingo.



Em teoria o pior do vento ficará no mar.


----------



## Orion (9 Mar 2018 às 11:16)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Interessante reparar que, a linha de instabilidade que está a passar pelo Continente, está bem carregada de humidade. Chove sem parar



Não é propriamente dos rios atmosféricos mais fotogénicos mas é o que há. Os acumulados no continente têm sido condicionados, em geral, pela reduzida intensidade das frentes.






Ao contrário do cenário atual, a passagem do ciclone Félix não será acompanhada por grandes valores de água precipitável. Como tal, o risco de acumulados globais elevados e mais ou menos generalizados é muito menor.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mar 2018 às 11:20)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Portanto, vamos ter um agravamento significativo durante o final do dia de amanhã e a madrugada de Domingo.  Interessante reparar que, a linha de instabilidade que está a passar pelo Continente, está bem carregada de humidade. Chove sem parar



O agravamento do estado do tempo inicia-se hoje e não amanhã.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Mar 2018 às 11:26)

Gerofil disse:


> O agravamento do estado do tempo inicia-se hoje e não amanhã.



Sim @Gerofil já percebi isso. Faltou uma palavra: *novo* agravamento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mar 2018 às 19:31)




----------



## Orion (10 Mar 2018 às 09:45)

O _gancho_ associado ao núcleo já está a ficar mais definido (a nordeste dos Açores). Mais logo chegará ao continente.


----------



## Orion (10 Mar 2018 às 13:45)




----------



## Orion (12 Mar 2018 às 13:28)

Gisele, depressão 

 https://drive.google.com/file/d/1lzEYenbNFQfU8PQpsKf4Nu3zH8LGk4Iv/view

Custa muito disponibilizar isto...






... ao público? Custa sim.


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Mar 2018 às 07:46)

Já visível a frente que nos irá brindar amanhã 





Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (15 Mar 2018 às 11:12)

Probabilidade de queda de neve nos próximos dias a partir do IFS:






Acumulação prevista de acordo como o WRF






Detalhe para o quadrante noroeste ibérico:


----------



## joselamego (15 Mar 2018 às 12:17)

Descida de temperaturas e frio nos próximos dias ....
O maior nevão da serra da estrela dos últimos anos !

Fonte: https://vitorbaiameteo.pt/previsao-geral/


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (15 Mar 2018 às 12:35)

joselamego disse:


> Descida de temperaturas e frio nos próximos dias ....
> O maior nevão da serra da estrela dos últimos anos !
> 
> Fonte: https://vitorbaiameteo.pt/previsao-geral/
> ...


----------



## joralentejano (15 Mar 2018 às 20:45)

Precipitação prevista, até ao final do evento de precipitação do fim de semana, pelos diversos modelos:
*ECM:





GFS:




GEM:




AUS:



*

Ainda teremos boa precipitação até o AA voltar, mas pelo que vejo nos modelos o regresso do mesmo, deve ser de pouca dura. Vamos ver! Entretanto, pelo meio de tantos dias de chuva, também faz falta vir alguns de sol.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2018 às 21:05)

Para além do dia bem chuvoso do próximo Sábado, é preciso ter atenção ao vento.

Dado que existem solos saturados,o vento bem forte do próximo evento pode ter outro impacto na queda de árvores por exemplo.

GFS -  Rajada máxima

Dois picos de intensidade.

Sábado ao final do dia





Madrugada de Domingo


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Mar 2018 às 16:05)

Este pequeno núcleo parece beneficiar mais o sul no fim de semana:






O flanco sul desta baixa pressão é o que tem as isóbaras mais próximas, pelo que o Sul é quem vai ser mais afetado. Saída das 12z também prevê a passagem do núcleo sobre Lisboa e daí segue para sudeste.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Mar 2018 às 21:19)

O evento deste final de semana é praticamente para o litoral norte. Grande parte da chuva cairá de forma fraca ou "morrinha". 






Contudo, cotas de neve boas:


----------



## Orion (22 Mar 2018 às 01:06)

Hugo?

A AEMET já distribuiu avisos laranja para ondulação no noroeste.


----------



## Orion (22 Mar 2018 às 10:35)




----------



## Orion (22 Mar 2018 às 11:09)




----------



## criz0r (22 Mar 2018 às 12:07)

Picos da Europa, rajadas seguramente superiores a *150km/h* no seu ponto mais alto a cerca de 2600m.


----------



## Orion (22 Mar 2018 às 18:28)




----------



## Snifa (22 Mar 2018 às 19:16)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## Orion (23 Mar 2018 às 13:24)

Boia nas redondezas






Há pouco...






... foram registados ventos a rondar os 30 m/s (108 q/h) no flanco oeste do ciclone.

---


----------



## Orion (23 Mar 2018 às 13:37)

O IPMA emitiu um aviso amarelo para rajadas de vento no NO. Quer o AROME tuga quer o espanhol não indicam que o cenário será mais intenso.

Estará o ICON a exagerar? É esperar para ver.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Mar 2018 às 17:47)

No satélite nota-se actividade eléctrica na zona norte da Galícia(assinalada com seta vermelha), bem como já vai também havendo alguma actividade nas células a NO, naquela massa de ar frio a *O* do centro da depressão "Hugo".
Como refere o @Orion, não sei se ali, embebido naquela zona de transição onde está a actividade eléctrica, estará a zona mais activa de vento que o ICON modela. Aparenta existir alguma coisa ali, a formação é muito linear até ao Atlântico dentro...




Será massa de ar frio assinalada com o círculo amarelo que trará os aguaceiros amanhã, com possibilidade de queda de neve a cotas médias.
Tanto aos 850 hPa, como aos 500 hPa as condições são boas.
Resta saber se os aguaceiros serão os necessários para isso...


----------



## Orion (23 Mar 2018 às 23:27)

Aristocrata disse:


> Como refere o @Orion, não sei se ali, embebido naquela zona de transição onde está a actividade eléctrica, estará a zona mais activa de vento que o ICON modela.



8 atualizações diárias. Que raio de modelo 

Infelizmente o Meteociel não guarda todas as saídas. A malta do litoral norte que diga. Em que é que o ICON falhou?






---

Em Espanha o vento mais intenso vai começar nesta madrugada.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Mar 2018 às 11:07)

Orion disse:


> Infelizmente o Meteociel não guarda todas as saídas. A malta do litoral norte que diga. Em que é que o ICON falhou?


Acho eu que esteve mesmo muito bem...Até na hora foi muito assertivo.
Eu posso não ter valores assinaláveis (Rajada máxima de 43,9 km\h), mas os registos mostram que tivemos bons valores por todo o norte e parte do centro do país:






Orion disse:


> Em Espanha o *vento mais intenso vai começar nesta madrugada*.


Quando o vento mais intenso acalmar na região Cantábrica, na zona a norte das ilhas Baleares a situação começa a piorar e os ventos poderão passar os 140 km\h no mar e atingir os 100 km\h na ilha de Maiorca.
*Interessante* ver que os ventos resultantes do "Hugo" vão potenciar a formação de um temporal, ao interagir com a depressão que já se encontra no Mediterrâneo.
A dinâmica da atmosfera no seu melhor, aqui à nossa porta...


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2018 às 11:46)

Para mim esse ICON foi um exagerado, na maioria do Continente não passou dos 60 a 75km/h o modelo que melhor acertou foi o GFS


----------



## Orion (24 Mar 2018 às 12:29)

miguel disse:


> Para mim esse ICON foi um exagerado, na maioria do Continente não passou dos 60 a 75km/h *o modelo que melhor acertou foi o GFS*



Se isso fosse inteiramente verdade não teriam sido registadas rajadas >120km/h em Espanha.







O ICON exagerou na intensidade da frente mas o GFS subestimou completamente a intensidade do vento no núcleo depressionário.






Qual dos erros é o pior?


----------



## qwerl (24 Mar 2018 às 23:12)

Para a primeira metade da próxima semana iremos ter tempo mais ameno, com as máximas a aproximarem-se dos 25ºC na Terça em alguns locais no interior, mantendo-se abaixo dos 20ºC no litoral por influência das brisas marítimas e da temperatura do oceano que se mantém ainda bastante fria (12-14ºC), o que não é ainda muito agradável para arriscar um mergulho












A partir de Quinta temos a chuva e o frio de regresso, há uns meses os modelos estavam constantemente a adiar a chegada da chuva, agora estão sempre a adiar a chegada do anticiclone


----------



## -jf- (26 Mar 2018 às 17:52)

E Abril águas mil ..  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Tempestade Jimmy (27 Mar 2018 às 19:05)

Parece que vai voltar a chuva novamente, bom para os campos.


----------



## Orion (28 Mar 2018 às 21:26)

Rajadas, dia 30, 11-14h


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Mar 2018 às 10:48)




----------



## Norther (29 Mar 2018 às 15:59)

Próximas horas com perspectiva de um valente nevão pela serra, e pode até acumular nas zonas altas da Vila onde moro, Tortosendo, vamos ver se temos surpresas.


----------



## Orion (1 Abr 2018 às 20:56)

Não obstante esta carta, por agora é improvável que a depressão tenha, aquando da passagem pela PI, intensidade suficiente para ser nomeada.


----------

